# CBR's!! CH Port Side's Great Xpectations MH WDQ** X HRCH W



## mmduncan (Dec 24, 2009)

CH PORT SIDE'S GREAT XPECTATIONS MH WDQ** X HRCH WALKERS PUDDLE JUMPIN KODA 
PUPPIES DUE NOVEMBER 18
CH Port Side's Great Xpectations MH WDQ** known as LEFTY. 
This dog is agile, very pleasant, easy going, an excellent marker and determined in the field. Lefty lives to play with balls and enjoys human company. Gets along well with other dogs, children, and people. Lefty is brown with a white sliver on his chest. Lefty earned his Bench championship in March 2012, his Master hunter title in April 2012, and he has earned two Judges Award of Merit in the Qualifying stake at Field trials. Lefty has great attention when doing obedience work. Lefty's sire is DUAL & AFC Bertram's Blazing Firewater MH. Lefty's dam is Chesarab's Escapade Port Side MH CD WDQ who at ten years old is still fired up and ready to go. Lefty's offspring are young; out of the two litters he has sired one litter has a ***** that earned her UKC Championship and the other litter has a ***** that won a JR puppy stake.
Lefty's health Clearances are. Hips:CB-9405E25M-VPI (Excellent), Elbows:CB-EL1593M25-VPI, Eyes:CB-5930/12-52*, PRA:CB-PRA29/23M-VPI (Clear), DM:CB-DM28/8M-VPI (Clear), EIC:CB-EIC53/2M-VPI (Clear), Cardiac:CB-CA151/50M/C-VPI, Thyroid:CB-TH108/51M-VPI, Patellas:CB-PA19/25M/P-VPI, ED/SF-Clear, CHIC:63960

HRCH WALKERS PUDDLE JUMPIN KODA "KODA"
Koda is a larger brown female standing 25" at the withers and a healthy 78lbs. She has been nothing short of a joy to train as she has an excellent work ethic and is very eager to please. This girl has 2 speeds, stop and go! She is an excellent marking dog and run blinds with tons of enthusiasm. In the duck blind is where Koda shines the most. I also run HRC tests with Koda and she has a 100% pass rate from started through finished and received her Hunting Retriever Champion title a week after her third birthday. Training wise she has a ton of focus and handles pressure very well. She is an excellent family dog and great with young children. 
Hips: CB-10047G37F-PI (Good), Elbows: CB-EL2026F37-PI (Normal), DM: CB-DM1459/37F-PI-CAR, CERF: CB-372418, EIC: D12-029133 
I can also provide references.
For more information. call 317-534-7380 I would love to speak with you.

pedigree info- http://www.perfectpedigrees.com/4genview.php?id=4777

Koda-









Lefty-


----------

